# ANGTROPIN review



## grind4it (Sep 29, 2015)

The packaging of this Angtropin is reminisce of the old Rips. It appears the packaging was from the same production line as the Rips. Even the flip tops have the same double helix as the rips, the color of the flip top is yellow and the double helix is slightly larger. 

10 iu of Angtropin* rHGH was pinned 3 hour and 5 minutes, IM before the blood was drawn.

The result was a GH Serum score of 21.6
A far cry from the 30+ advertised by the source.

IMO, you're better off going with the generic blue tops, which are testing at 19.5. The packaging and slightly higher score of the Angtropin doesnt warrent the 40% premium in price.


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 29, 2015)

Great review, Brother. Good looking out.


----------



## Carlcoc73 (Oct 9, 2015)

Currently running Ansamone gh now. Its the bees knees i think after years of gh experience.
The originals come with 3 codes , two on the top lip and one on the bottom of box. 
Also inside, which a lot of people don't know is a plastic bag containing a "Grey Button"
Its to help with anti-counterfeiting.
Had my 70 year old friend blood serum tested, and it was sky high.
Will let you guys know how i go, 1 week in, feeling the difference already.
Happy Lifting!


----------



## nitrovenom (Feb 13, 2016)

hi pal, how you getting on with the anasamone and is this the red ish packaging or the blue which seems to be every where and does your product have the scratch codes ??


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 13, 2016)

nitrovenom said:


> hi pal, how you getting on with the anasamone and is this the red ish packaging or the blue which seems to be every where and does your product have the scratch codes ??



This isn't a source board so stop asking how to source illegal products. Consider this your warning.


----------

